# Is FIBOGEL safe in pregnancy?



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello!
Could someone please tell me if it's safe to take Fibogel in pregnancy? I've tried Lactulose but I can't stand the sickly sweet taste of it & 9 times out of 10 I'm throwing it back up YUK!!! ( soz TMI   )

Thank you!
( A very constipated babywish   )
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

yes you can

Increase your fluid and fruit intake and maybe try prune juice.

Hope things improve

Take care x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Oink, thanks very much for your reply. I've been told to watch out for the amount of fruit I eat as they found glucose in my urine ( 13.5 +) does this mean I have the beginings of gestational diabetes? Had a GTT last week & I'm waiting for the results. A bit worried, as it seems to me, it's too early in the pregnancy to be developing this, also I don't touch any sweet things, cakes, choccie, biscuits... as I've gone off it so what could cause the high glucose levels?

Sorry to mither with more queries..
Thanks very much
xx


----------

